

Square Debuts Monthly Pricing Option For Small Businesses With Zero Swiping Fees - mshafrir
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/16/square-debuts-monthly-pricing-option-for-small-businesses-drops-swiping-fees/

======
ceejayoz
Break even point is $120,000 of transactions per year, if I'm doing my math
correctly.

~~~
debacle
Which is almost nothing if you're any sort of business.

~~~
ceejayoz
Yes, but it leaves a fairly small sweet spot. $120k through $250k you're
saving money, but anywhere outside that you're paying the 2.75% transaction
fee (or higher, if you're on this new plan and running less than $120k worth).

------
milesskorpen
This mainly means that small businesses get a lower rate (1.32%) on their
first $250k in sales. Meanwhile, it builds up good will and is great press.
Seems like a sensibile move from Square.

------
mdonahoe
It would be nice if square automatically chose the cheaper option.

So I pay per swipe until I reach $275 in fees. After that, it holds steady
until I reach the next point.

